# I Think Its A Rhom Maybe an Elong???



## fredweezy (May 27, 2004)

My Serra


----------



## fredweezy (May 27, 2004)

shitty pic but good enuf


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

tis def a rhom

where'd you get it?


----------



## fredweezy (May 27, 2004)

This place in my area called Riverdale Pets in Riverdale, MD.. They have an huge selection of P's. I'm selling this bad ass right now though to make room for a pygo shaol.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

I just photoshoped the pic now it's better...


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

looks like a rhom to me.


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

its a rhom alright!


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

:nod: rhom :nod:


----------



## fredweezy (May 27, 2004)

what kind is it???

thanks for the photoshop


----------



## NavinWithPs (Apr 3, 2003)

wow, looks almost identical to mine lil guy, except on the anal fin where it has red/orange with a fade to yellow.


----------



## NavinWithPs (Apr 3, 2003)

are they the same?

how big is yours? mines only 2.5"


----------



## fredweezy (May 27, 2004)

Mines about 6" I have no idea what the hell yours is, but the red on it is cool lookin'.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

NavinWithPs said:


> wow, looks almost identical to mine lil guy, except on the anal fin where it has red/orange with a fade to yellow.


 No these are different spieces imo.The most obvious difference is that your fish does not have the terminal band in the caudal fin....and also it has interesting spoting..


----------

